# Youngest age child we could adopt if we have a 9 year old?



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi all - we are very, very new to the adoption process and have only just decided to investigate the possibilities. Could anyone please tell me how young a child we could be matched with if we already have a 9 year old dd? We have stopped all fertility treatment for well over a year now - we were trying since dd was 18 months to give her a sibling. I now wish we had gone down the adoption route sooner. I am 44 and dh is 42. Thanks in advance for any advice or info.


----------



## snapdragon (Jun 27, 2011)

They usually need to be at least 2 years younger. The bigger the age gap the better, so from 0-7.


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

When our daughter was placed with us at 2yrs 8 mths our birth son was 9. We were approved for a child aged 0 - 5


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Wonderful- thank you for your replies! I was worried we wouldn't be able to have a very young child. It has been ages since I've been on FF- it is nice to be back


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

WB Rachel, and I hope this new direction brings you joy.


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

We have an 8yr old and we're approved for 0-4yrs.

M xx


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

We have a 14 year old and have been approved for 1-4 year olds but SW also shows us profiles of much younger children x


----------



## Beckyboo3 (Jan 18, 2011)

We have a six year old and we have been approved for 0-3 years old x


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Rachel2

We also have a BC of 9 and are in the process of being approved for a 0 - 3 year old in March.  Our SW is keen there is a large age gap as most break downs in adoption come from those with birth children, for obvious reasons.

We have included our daughter in the process and of course our SW has spoken to her about her feelings.  She is aware that my daughter is used to having alot of our attention and time so it may be very rocky the first few months when an adopted child joins our family.  But, I think as long as you can talk opening as a family about things, you should be able to get through it.  After all alot of my friends who went on to have 2nd and 3rd children also had problems to face and questions like "can we send my brother back now as I don't want him anymore".... 

There are more people with BC coming forward for adoption from what I understand and at the end of this month our LA is holding an evening for adopters with birth children to discuss the potential hiccups along the way and to meet other parents in the same position as us.

Good luck and hope you feel reassured by the responses you have received on here.
Louise


----------

